# Bike gestohlen in Biedenkopf



## chrach (19. Oktober 2012)

Hi zusammen,

leider wurde mir mein Ghost AMR Test Bike aus dem abgeschlossenen Fahrradkeller aus der abgeschlossenen Tiefgarage geklaut. Das Schloss zum Fahrradkeller wurde mit Gewalt aufgebrochen.

Rausgeholt wurde nur das Ghost, alle anderen Bikes (auch mein Cross Bike) stehen da nach wie vor.

Ausstattung ist wie folgt:
Alu Rahmen
Fox Forx 32Fit-RL 120mm
Sattel: Selle Italia SL (weiß)
Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Schalthebel und Scheibenbremsen: Shimano XT
Kurbelsatz: Shimano XT
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic
Felgen: Alex SX 44 Disc
Naben: Shimano XT
Federelement hinten: Fox Float RP23 120mm

Gekauft im Januar 2011 bei Locomotion.

Ein Bild findet ihr im Anhang. Sollte jemandem hier das Bike auffallen, dann schickt mir bitte eine SMS an die 0151-50253811.

Grüße aus Biedenkopf

Christoph


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (19. Oktober 2012)

scheiss Spiel!
und sowas in unserm Städtche
werde die Augen offen halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrach (24. Oktober 2012)

danke


----------

